# Inside stains won't come off?



## AlexD (May 12, 2013)

There's these foggy stains inside this bottle that WILL NOT come off [8|] I've tried CLR and Copper pellets, Barkeeper's Friend, even soaking in Rust remover, and they won't budge. They appear in small patches like normal stains yet seem to be a lot thicker. Any ideas besides Tumbling? [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## T (May 13, 2013)

nothing that i no of will take it out ,i have tried bout every thing ,thanks glenn


----------



## ILUV2DIG (May 14, 2013)

A good tumble will clean that one right up[]


----------



## dw3000 (May 14, 2013)

Did you see this guy's method?

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/It-works-for-me-!!!--cleaning-bottles-!!/m-604612/tm.htm


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ILUV2DIG
> 
> A good tumble will clean that one right up[]


 

 The problem is it's only on the inside, the outside is perfectly clean [8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2013)

So, Just tumble the inside, it is way easier than doing the outside. course, only if you have a tumbler. just put in the copper shot, water and whatever you use as a cleaning agent/polish, cork the bottle and stuff it into a tube with rags, no need for stopples just turn the machine on and you are good to go, do it all the time............


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: dw3000
> 
> Did you see this guy's method?
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/It-works-for-me-!!!--cleaning-bottles-!!/m-604612/tm.htm


 *DUDE, use this method!! ^^^^*


----------



## T D (May 14, 2013)

> So, Just tumble the inside, it is way easier than doing the outside. course, only if you have a tumbler. just put in the copper shot, water and whatever you use as a cleaning agent/polish, cork the bottle and stuff it into a tube with rags, no need for stopples just turn the machine on and you are good to go, do it all the time............


 

 I agree.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 16, 2013)

Hey ALEXD, You pay to ship your bottle to me, I will clean your bottle for free !!!!  All you have to do is pay the shipping both ways.    Kevin......


----------



## AlexD (May 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lblackvelvet
> 
> Hey ALEXD, You pay to ship your bottle to me, I will clean your bottle for free !!!!  All you have to do is pay the shipping both ways.    Kevin......


 

 I'd like to try out your method myself actually. What kind of compound do you use, is there a name for it?


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 17, 2013)

Hi Alex, I started using a less expensive compound. I recently purchased a liquid 3M super duty rubbing compound  from an auto paint store. The item # is 05954,  You can look on 3M site to find store nearest you. Price is 20.00 per quart, will probably clean 100 bottles or so if when you finish cleaning 1 bottle, you pour the remains into next bottle your planning to clean, just may need to add a small amount of extra compound if it is watered down.  If you have any questions? Please feel free to contact me. I talked to another member yesterday and gave him this same information as he is going to try to clean about 30 bottles. Good luck..... Kevin.....


----------

